# Owner assist hooks?



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Have any of you had a problem with these hooks bending on you jigs with bigger fish? With my jigs I feel like like I have to put more pressure on the fish to keep them out of certain structure. I have had a problem with them bending. Just curious if anyone else has had the same issue. Does anyone make you own with better hooks?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

With out a doubt the owner assist hooks bend on big fish even the 7/0 s. We tried the tormentor assist hooks the other day from top gun and straighten them out easier than the owners, My only solution was to make my own for larger fish , you can buy a pack of gorilla hooks by owner and snell them with 200# power pro or related braids,just snell with both ends together it usally takes 10 inches of braids to tie with and you should burn the ends when you are done. Trust me the gorilla hook wont open. This is just what works for me and it is alot cheaper .

TIM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That sucks those tormentorsare bending Tim. I've only used them once before but that was for snapper. I always push the owners and pro fish brand more.I make my own with the gorillas as well but I tie them differently. I've used the owners a lot and for the most partI haven't bent too many of them other than on amberjack. You should try the monster series from owner, I have yet to bend one of those.Mustad makes some now and I'm going to give them a try as well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also get a little tool and buy some kevlar chord and mustad ultra point 8/0 or mustad hoodlum hooks and make your own for a 1/3 the price. You can also find heat shrink in just about any color imaginable. Thare are guys putting 40 and 50 pounds of drag catching 120+ pound ajs with the hoodlums so straightening shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I make my own assist hook/leader out of 150# braided dacron. I made a stainless steel threading tool and they come out as they are packaged. You can use whatever hook you care to.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/11/2009)*That sucks those tormentorsare bending Tim. I've only used them once before but that was for snapper. I always push the owners and pro fish brand more.I make my own with the gorillas as well but I tie them differently. I've used the owners a lot and for the most partI haven't bent too many of them other than on amberjack. You should try the monster series from owner, I have yet to bend one of those.Mustad makes some now and I'm going to give them a try as well.


Chris i will give them a try for sure , let me know when you get some mustads ill be down to pick a few up.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/11/2009)*I make my own assist hook/leader out of 150# braided dacron. I made a stainless steel threading tool and they come out as they are packaged. You can use whatever hook you care to.




Ron pic of your needle? I'm using 150# as well but tying the end - love to see how you do it. As for hooks - buy the Pro Packs of owners about 50% off the 3-4 hook package. Also the live bait models work as good/better then gorilla. 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/11/2009)*I make my own assist hook/leader out of 150# braided dacron. I made a stainless steel threading tool and they come out as they are packaged. You can use whatever hook you care to.




Ron pic of your needle? I'm using 150# as well but tying the end - love to see how you do it. As for hooks - buy the Pro Packs of owners about 50% off the 3-4 hook package. Also the live bait models work as good/better then gorilla. 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can make a simple splicing needle by simply taking a piece of singlestrand wire about a foot long and doubling it over. All you have to do to splice is insertthe doubled endinto the dacron, kevlar or hollow core spectra as far as you want the stinger to be long, push it through the side, open the loop formed by the doubled wire, insert the tag end of your dacron or whatever and pull it back through. How you secure your loop varies as there are many ways to make stinger hooks. If anybody is in O.B. and wants to see how to make them, stop by Top Gun Tackle. Trust meI have nothing else to do.

Chris


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (1/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (1/11/2009)*I make my own assist hook/leader out of 150# braided dacron. I made a stainless steel threading tool and they come out as they are packaged. You can use whatever hook you care to.
> ...


Stainless steel..(any will do) wire double wrapped, with small loop. 9-10 inches long.










Length of 130-150# Dacron.










Insert loop through one end..call that end "A"










Slide Dacron down over the needle, and push through as pictured. Make sure that remaining Dacron is longer then what is threaded on the needle.










Thread loose tag "B" end into needle hole. I melt the end to make it easier.










Pull needle with "B" back out through the Dacron that is on the needle.










Insert pencil/pen through loop, remove"B" from needleand work the Dacron down over the internal Dacron.










Finished loop.










Rough end.










Finish end..cut and melt.










Snell hook.










Finish hook..cut tag and melt.










To finish either glue or heat shrink..as you see I heat shrink.










Install on split ring on jig.




























Knot option 2




























Thread loop through hook eye.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Ron:bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone would like a needle that can't make one or can't find the material, just send me a self addressed stamped envelope and I'll make one for you and return.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

damn. You can use that in alot of situations. There is just too much info on this forum!!! Thanks to all of you who share thier Trade Secrets.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent!!!

Thanks for the tutorial. Very descriptive and easy to follow.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty neat ron; i remember you trying to explain this one in thecar a few months ago.i just dont see how the splice doesnt come back out the hole. i know it might be that whole "chinese fingertrap" thing, but when i was first taught to splice dacron backing to mono on reels (not that i remember very well) a few years ago, similar situation except we would open up one end (just like your first step) feed it a few inches in, go out the side (still on the same track as you) then go back in the side, feed it thru the middle (and basically repeat these steps a few times. if that makes no sense i understand, lol. easier demonstrated


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I actually make mine the same way as Ron but I use the kevlar chord and I also use red shrink.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Lobsterman, where do you get your kevlar line? Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Scabs (1/13/2009)*Lobsterman, where do you get your kevlar line? Thanks


Both Kevlar and the "red" shrink can be gotten off of E-Bay. At least I've seen them there. My question being, if you make your own, and takes so little time, why not use what is close at hand.<DIV class=posttext>Kevlar base fishing line....it is marketed under the brand names of Spider-wire and Gorilla-braid.
The package may or may not say "Kevlar" on it; this is a DuPont ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevlar) licensed trademark.
Anything that is labeled "aramid" fiber is the same thing. Aramid is the "generic" name for Kevlar.</DIV>

Woody, I've tried "both" knots and have tested both. Not one of either knot gave before the 130-150# Dacron broke. I understand your process you are describing when joining mono to Dacron. Although I've never used both Dacron and mono together I'll keep that process in the filing cabinet.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

kevlar is definitely the way to go if you can get your hands on some. I use dacron as well but dacron frays very easily and loses significant strength from it, but it is a lot cheaper and easier to get. My dacron stingers usually last a trip or 2 (depending on the bite) before I have to cut away the torn up dacron and re rig.


----------

